# Freshly cut field.....ok to turn out?????



## Sharonr (24 June 2008)

The other half of my horses field was cut yesterday and baled and taken away and I was hoping to put my horse on it today.

However, there is loads of cut grass still lying about.  I take it it's too dangerous to put him on it at the mo in view of possible colic?

If so, how long before it is safe to do so?


----------



## custard (24 June 2008)

It isn't the cust grass that's the problem it's the hay 'stubble', the stemmy stuff that's left behind.  It's mega high in fructan the stuff that triggers laminitis.  I'd leave it at least a week until you see some new growth start to poke through, the leaf contains much less.


----------



## Tiggy1 (24 June 2008)

No I wouldn't.
Lami risk and colic risk


----------



## flowerlady (24 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The other half of my horses field was cut yesterday and baled and taken away and I was hoping to put my horse on it today.

However, there is loads of cut grass still lying about.  I take it it's too dangerous to put him on it at the mo in view of possible colic?

If so, how long before it is safe to do so? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

NO! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Do not put your horse on the new cut field.  My horse got accute aminitus after my OH cut around the paddock about 6ft width.  It was hot so I opened a stretch of about 20ft so my horse could get in shade of a large tree.  Next morning he was stood dozing (so I thought).  After a couple of hours I looked up and thought he hasn't moved.  I went into paddock and he literally could not move.  Phoned vet who came out and said he'd got that accute laminitus that can come on within a few hours.  Asked if I'd done anything different I said only opened the paddock fence to let him under tree.  It had been cut a week before.  He had to have an injection so he could move his legs as they had sort of locked and he couldn't relax (in too much paid).  After 5 mins we reversed trailer right upto his feet to load him as vert said he would not be able to walk the 250 yards up the road to stable.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Leave it at least 3 weeks before turning a horse onto new cut grass.


----------



## Sharonr (24 June 2008)

Ok, will wait as don't want to risk him getting lami or colic!!!

Thanks.


----------



## barnbrookaa (25 June 2008)

What about topping as it doesnt take all the grass out is it ok to turn out on this???

If not i may not have horses in the morning!!!


----------



## nikkiportia (25 June 2008)

We top our paddocks with the horses still in them, they are TB's. As long as there isn't too much loose laying, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## kellyeaton (25 June 2008)

dont ever put a horse on topped or bailed fields you will run the risk of colic or lammi. leave it until the grass is dead. some people do put straight back out but i dont see the point of putting your horse at risk!


----------



## custard (25 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What about topping as it doesnt take all the grass out is it ok to turn out on this???

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not sure but topping doesn't seem to cut as close to the ground leaving a bit more of the leaf.  I'm having to gradually strip graze mine onto grass topped a couple of weeks ago.  I feel reall mean giving them a couple of feet at a time and will still has his muzzle on as well!  

Anyway, the farmer has also cut some of the paddock for hay and this has been cut much closer.  I'd ask you farmer about how they cut it and whether there's any difference.


----------



## barnbrookaa (25 June 2008)

Well there isnt any loose grass lying around in the paddock they are in and just grass lots of clover and clover flowers


----------



## Tharg (25 June 2008)

What would cause the colic?


----------



## kellyeaton (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   What would cause the colic? 

[/ QUOTE ]the grass coz it will be full of sugar and fructans with it being cut the horses will just lap it up and so much quicker coz it is just lying there and they dont need to rip it out them selves if you have clover lying about be carefully coz they can cause ulsculs in there mouth and stomach!


----------

